# the new union



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe we need to stand up and embrace all electricians regardless of union or non-union status. I am a union brother and am tired of the old way of thinking , to many old timers still calling the shots and its not working. we need to adapt and advance, just like our codes , tools , materials and etc..... please join me if you feel the same and lets do something about it !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> I believe we need to stand up and embrace all electricians regardless of union or non-union status. I am a union brother and am tired of the old way of thinking , to many old timers still calling the shots and its not working. we need to adapt and advance, just like our codes , tools , materials and etc..... please join me if you feel the same and lets do something about it !


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


So, What is an old timer?.:blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> So, What is an old timer?.:blink:


You Harry!!:laughing:

Seriously, those guys stuck in the old mentality of us versus them
The guys protecting the slackers.
Guys that work against "THE MAN" in lieu of working with them (this is a two way street and "The Man", has to change also).
Protection of turf.
Refusing to back down on a raise in a recession.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> So, What is an old timer?.:blink:



An "Old Timer" is anyone who was stripping wire when the new guy was just a twinkle in their daddies eye.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> You Harry!!:laughing:
> 
> Seriously, those guys stuck in the old mentality of us versus them
> The guys protecting the slackers.
> ...


The faster we can all work together the better this trade will be for everybody..:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> I believe we need to stand up and embrace all electricians regardless of union or non-union status. I am a union brother and am tired of the old way of thinking , to many old timers still calling the shots and its not working. we need to adapt and advance, just like our codes , tools , materials and etc..... please join me if you feel the same and lets do something about it !


That's a cute idea and all, but unrealistic. As it seems that no two people can agree ON ANYTHING. And even worse then that, nobody is ever willing to compromise or listen to someone elses idea's. People have their minds made up before they even here a different point of view. And I don't need to argue this, it's evident in our own politics.



HARRY304E said:


> The faster we can all work together the better this trade will be for everybody..:thumbsup:


Yeah sure we can Harry. We'll really be able to work together once our collective bargaining rights are stripped.

In the Wisconsin thread you said that you don't need the right to collective bargain and you can stand on your own. Now all of a sudden "we should all work together" . You got more holes then a pound of swiss cheese. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> That's a cute idea and all, but unrealistic. As it seems that no two people can agree ON ANYTHING. And even worse then that, nobody is ever willing to compromise or listen to someone elses idea's. People have their minds made up before they even here a different point of view. And I don't need to argue this, it's evident in our own politics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There you go again talking about imaginary rights ..:laughing:

The the united states Constitution has the list of rights that all of us have..

There is no list of rights for special people we are all equal under the law.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> You Harry!!:laughing:
> 
> Seriously, those guys stuck in the old mentality of us versus them
> The guys protecting the slackers.


Brian,

You know that is a bunch of crap. We look to cull out the bums. Where have you been. 
You do this every month about this time when you have to write that check...:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Union Wars.

Now that'd be a show worth watching.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Brian,
> 
> You know that is a bunch of crap. We look to cull out the bums. Where have you been.
> You do this every month about this time when you have to write that check...:whistling2:


 
I will say I see less of this these days than I did 25 years ago. Change usually comes slow.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> There you go again talking about imaginary rights ..:laughing:
> 
> The the united states Constitution has the list of rights that all of us have..
> 
> There is no list of rights for special people we are all equal under the law.




EMPLOYEE *RIGHTS*
UNDER THE NATIONAL LABOR RELATIONS ACT


The NLRA *guarantees the* *right* *of employees to organize and bargain collectively with their employers, and to engage in other protected concerted activity. *Employees covered by the NLRA* are protected from certain types of employer and union misconduct. This Notice gives you general information about your rights, and about the obligations of employers and unions under the NLRA. Contact the National Labor Relations Board, the Federal agency that investigates and resolves complaints under the NLRA, using the contact information supplied below, if you have any questions about specific *rights* that may apply in your particular workplace.
*Under the NLRA, you have the right to:*

• Organize a union to negotiate with your employer concerning your wages, hours, and other terms and conditions of employment.

• Form, join or assist a union.

• Bargain collectively through representatives of employees’ own choosing for a contract with your employer setting yourwages, benefits, hours, and other working conditions.

• Discuss your terms and conditions of employment or union organizing with your co-workers or a union.

• Take action with one or more co-workers to improve your working conditions by, among other means, raising work-related complaints directly with your employer or with a government agency, and seeking help from a union.

• Strike and picket, depending on the purpose or means of the strike or the picketing.

• Choose not to do any of these activities, including joining or remaining a member of a union.
Under the NLRA, it is illegal for your employer to:

• Prohibit you from soliciting for a union during non-work time, such as before or after work or during break times; or from distributing union literature during non-work time, in non-work areas, such as parking lots or break rooms.

• Question you about your union support or activities in a
manner that discourages you from engaging in that
activity.

• Fire, demote, or transfer you, or reduce your hours or
change your shift, or otherwise take adverse action against
you, or threaten to take any of these actions, because you
join or support a union, or because you engage in concerted
activity for mutual aid and protection, or because you choose not to engage in any such activity.

• Threaten to close your workplace if workers choose a
union to represent them.

• Promise or grant promotions, pay raises, or other benefits
to discourage or encourage union support.

• Prohibit you from wearing union hats, buttons, t-shirts, and pins in the workplace except under special circumstances.

• Spy on or videotape peaceful union activities and
gatherings or pretend to do so.
Under the NLRA, it is illegal for a union or for the union
that represents you in bargaining with your employer
to:

• Threaten you that you will lose your job unless you
support the union.

• Refuse to process a grievance because you have
criticized union officials or because you are not a member
of the union.

• Use or maintain discriminatory standards or procedures in
making job referrals from a hiring hall.

• Cause or attempt to cause an employer to discriminate
against you because of your union-related activity.

• Take other adverse action against you based on whether
you have joined or support the union.
If you and your coworkers select a union to act as your
collective bargaining representative, your employer and the
union are required to bargain in good faith in a genuine
effort to reach a written, binding agreement setting your
terms and conditions of employment. The union is required
to fairly represent you in bargaining and enforcing the
agreement. Illegal conduct will not be permitted. If you believe *your rights or the rights of others* have been violated, you should contact the NLRB promptly to *protect your rights,* generally within six months of the unlawful activity. You may inquire about possible violations without your employer or anyone else being informed of the inquiry. Charges may be filed by any person and need not be filed by the employee directly affected by the violation. The NLRB may order an employer to rehire a worker fired in violation of the law and to pay lost wages and benefits, and may order an employer or union to cease violating the law.

http://www.nlrb.gov/rights-we-protect

I dunno Harry. The word "Rights" pops up a lot for being such an imaginary thing.

Out of all the people I have argued with on this site you make me the most crazy. It's almost like your a computer virus programed to say the same things over and over again. Or like one of those automatic dialer.

Even Bob Badger who is one of the biggest supporters of the "merit shop" has called you out as being full of sh*t.

I thought you were a "patriotic" American. America is about freedom and choice. Seems like your in denial about the freedoms and choices and _*rights *_of the working class_*.


*_I know what your answer is gonna be, so please save your breath....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I dunno Harry. The word "Rights" pops up a lot for being such an imaginary thing.
> 
> Out of all the people I have argued with on this site you make me the most crazy. It's almost like your a computer virus programed to say the same things over and over again. Or like one of those automatic dialer.
> 
> ...


Back in 1977 

I took a ride down to the union hall in dorchester because my father told me if you want to be an Electrician they will take care of you..:thumbsup:

Mistake #1 i went there by myself bad move..:no:

So i walked right in there and ask if they could help me get a job as an apprentice Electrician.

Who do you know was the first question

So i told the truth i said no one.

Well this Gentleman started yelling at me and chewing my head off and told me to get the hell out of here:blink:

Needless to say it got real ugly and i was lucky to get out of there in one piece.

So i guess only special people can join..So much for those "WORKERS RIGHTS"

I did well without their help.



> I know what your answer is gonna be, so please save your breath....[/


Just when you thought you knew what my awnser was going to be...:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Even Bob Badger who is one of the biggest supporters of the "merit shop" has called you out as being full of ...


And don't think that was not a tough one for me. :laughing::laughing:

I am a big supporter of merit shop, I also know that if all unions were to disappear it would put us in a tough spot.

Big corporations have the ear of the politicians in ways an individual worker never would. But a union can influence politicians.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't mean to be disrespectful to the older electricians, I mean the old mentality. The country club mentality is being past on and I'm tired of it and am very outspoken about it, call local 952 and ask about me. To many of us are not working and blaming it on non union guys , lets take a look in the mirror and ask yourself if you give 100% and encourage other brothers and sisters to do the same. We forget why this union was formed and what it really means to be a member. Now we find our union is at 18% market share , new membership at all time low ....... No support from our local government . Why is that ? Because most of us treat this as just a job , this is my life , my career and my brotherhood . If you are laid off , don't wait for a handout ..... Let's unite and help each other . Union and non union need to unite and control the market!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I took a ride down to the union hall in dorchester because my father told me if you want to be an Electrician they will take care of you..:thumbsup:
> 
> Mistake #1 i went there by myself bad move..:no:
> 
> ...


I am also a Boston guy and I believe Harry 100%.

In about 82 me and the three guys under me walk into what we thought was the right address, there was construction going on.

Long story short we walked into a union job it was like they were all trying to impress each other by giving us more and more ****. Total douche bags.

I have posted this before but to me this really shows the crap that hurts the union and what they really need to change.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with what you're saying, but I'm confused about why a sole prop is getting so worked up about it? You make your own keep now.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Please don't waste time talking smack on here, that does not help the cause brothers. If you are laid off and no work in sight..... Get your contractors license and open a one man shop ! I have done just that and am bidding on jobs . I will hire only union workers , so i encourage non union guys to sign book 3 . I have permission to keep my journeyman status and have active c-10 . I got laid off and couldn't sit on my ass , but it's hard when I have brothers fighting me and want me to be quiet........ So please , let me know if you believe in what I'm saying and join me . I promise you I'm no puss y and keep my word !

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

I will meet any non union electrician at the hall and make sure your treated with respect . I came from the non union world and got so much sh it for it but I proved I could hang with best of um. And now I demand respect and have earned it ! Jeff bodie is the recruiting officer , shane Warner is our biz manager and skinner is president and they all support me . Please feel free to call .....

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I agree with what you're saying, but I'm confused about why a sole prop is getting so worked up about it? You make your own keep now.


Im a hybrid brother , I'm getting so worked up because I love the union and am tired of seeing my brothers losing their homes , benefits and their families starving!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> There you go again talking about imaginary rights ..:laughing:
> 
> The the united states Constitution has the list of rights that all of us have..
> 
> There is no list of rights for special people we are all equal under the law.


Keep your piece of parchment. My rights are endowed by our Creator! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Back in 1977
> 
> I took a ride down to the union hall in dorchester because my father told me if you want to be an Electrician they will take care of you..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Stuck in the 70s Harry?? :laughing:

Why don't you guys just lurk here. Let us have our Union Topic space.. Your "post whore" comments are inflammatory and will discourage real people from posting.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Stuck in the 70s Harry?? :laughing:
> 
> Why don't you guys just lurk here. Let us have our Union Topic space.. Your "post whore" comments are inflammatory and will discourage real people from posting.


 
No, but many of us with an ax to grind with the IBEW, feel we were misttreated, to a point that 30+ years later some of us are still bitter. It is a hard pill to swallow being told you are a POS.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> I will meet any non union electrician at the hall and make sure your treated with respect . I came from the non union world and got so much sh it for it but I proved I could hang with best of um. And now I demand respect and have earned it ! Jeff bodie is the recruiting officer , shane Warner is our biz manager and skinner is president and they all support me . Please feel free to call .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 
Your about 35 years too late for me to listen to this BS :laughing: :lol:,the bad taste has also come after I left salting, sending idiots to my shop,and bad mouthing my work ,and now cw/ce .And if you read the agreement it dosent read any differnt than it did 35 years ago, smells like a bait and switch.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

cmec said:


> Your about 35 years too late for me to listen to this BS :laughing: :lol:,the bad taste has also come after I left salting, sending idiots to my shop,and bad mouthing my work ,and now cw/ce .And if you read the agreement it dosent read any differnt than it did 35 years ago, smells like a bait and switch.


Do you think that your comment is helping ? I understand what your saying and yes the union has made a lot of mistakes and I want to change that . Take that anger and join me , help me instead of laughing at me. This type of stuff just fans the fire of ignorance , like I said the old mentality will die and the new generation will take over. I have learned from the past and will not repeat it!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> please join me if you feel the same and lets do something about it !



I'll join you..................




























Will we get free t-shirts:blink::laughing: Just Kiddin


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Josue said:


> I'll join you..................
> 
> Will we get free t-shirts:blink::laughing: Just Kiddin


That's funny brother , yeah I'll give you free t shirts. Hahaa


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> That's funny brother , yeah I'll give you free t shirts. Hahaa


:laughing::laughing: sorry.



SO...........what can we do about union-nonunion problem?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it's less about the union versus non-union, and more about the union vs. union.

He wants to reform the IBEW.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Trust me, it'll get worse, before it gets better. The pendelum on any issue, never stops in the center, swings back and forth from one extreme, to the other. No one group, anywhere it the world, ever seems to learn from the mistakes of the past, so we are destined to repeat as many times as possible.

Smart independents get the whole picture, but too much of a minority to be able to change it. Our International doesn't seem to get the principle of the government that governs least, governs best, and that all politics are local.

Worked open shop, and union. Both sides have some great people, and both have some real knotheads. Till middle ground is made, and respected, I don't see it getting any better.

I'm in a unionized state for a large part, because of some of the crap that big business has pulled on the proletariet. When the mom and pop shops in the areas start getting thumped on by corporate, it's funny how fast the tides can change in thought.

I would like to see everyone get the opportunity to join, but I only want to keep those that develop the opportunity to it's full potential. Ya, through the bad seeds out. We need to get back to our roots, rather than being PC. 

Just another brother's opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing: sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> SO...........what can we do about union-nonunion problem?


For the most part the open shop men do not see it as a problem...So it would be up to the union to reach out a hand, and that will never happen.

So the union will continue to lose market share.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I think it's less about the union versus non-union, and more about the union vs. union.
> 
> He wants to reform the IBEW.


ohhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I think it's less about the union versus non-union, and more about the union vs. union.
> 
> He wants to reform the IBEW.


I Think his original post asked about a bit of both.

From



> Jasonmatherselectric





> I believe we need to stand up and embrace all electricians regardless of union or non-union status. I am a union brother and am tired of the old way of thinking , to many old timers still calling the shots and its not working. we need to adapt and advance, just like our codes , tools , materials and etc..... please join me if you feel the same and lets do something about it !


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> I Think his original post asked about a bit of both.
> 
> From












I







you Frasbee. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I Think his original post asked about a bit of both.
> 
> From


Well yes, the whole idea being to make the union more appealing again. But as you said, it's the locals that will have to take this step.

Lot of reform talk goin' round the world these days.

One place the IBEW should take a look at is the growing numbers of ABC membership. The ABC by me just merged with another. I think they have plans for a larger school.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> But as you said, it's the locals that will have to take this step.



That's right:thumbsup:


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Do you think that your comment is helping ? I understand what your saying and yes the union has made a lot of mistakes and I want to change that . Take that anger and join me , help me instead of laughing at me. This type of stuff just fans the fire of ignorance , like I said the old mentality will die and the new generation will take over. I have learned from the past and will not repeat it!


 


I grew up in the local next to ed hills local 712,watched them work all the tramps from neighnboring locals and lay them off after 9.5 years to bone their brothers outa the locals pension,Then I see cw/ce B cards and wonder whos gonna get screwed may bee every one :laughing:.

Then watched RW s in my local brown nose till they were 50 to get an inside apprentiship, Then no work in the 80s

Why would I help an orgaziation that salted me, bad mouthed my work , sent idiots to my shop,used target money aginst me in recent years.

WHY would I sighn an agreement that, says I have to pay in an h&w package when I already have one so I can work with my tools in my shop,and make me post a $10,000. bond for deductons when I DONT NOW.I cant have a union shop and nonunion shop as a member and signatory to letter of accent A, but the ceo of a large corp can.

This isnt ignorance this is the way it is ,some one said it the IO needs to change its program.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with you. I recently attended a meeting with the international reps and I asked them if the union would be willing to apologize to the people they mistreated and the answer was "yes but to who ?" and how. So yes the union is willing to apologize , that's what you do when you make a mistake right! Believe me I'm not very well liked for insisting on an answer on that topic, but someone has to ask it ! I have a lot of non union friends and family so I speak for them also.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

cmec said:


> I grew up in the local next to ed hills local 712,watched them work all the tramps from neighnboring locals and lay them off after 9.5 years to bone their brothers outa the locals pension,Then I see cw/ce B cards and wonder whos gonna get screwed may bee every one :laughing:.
> 
> Then watched RW s in my local brown nose till they were 50 to get an inside apprentiship, Then no work in the 80s
> 
> ...


Why did you become a contractor ? Was it just for the money ? Don't you want your employees to have the best pay, health care , education and pension?


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything is possible brother ! Don't give up , this is what I'm talking about....... I don't agree with what's going on and I'm trying to change that . You should call Shane Warner , he is open for talks. If there was no hope I would not be talking about this on here. There Are a lot of contractors that feel the same ok , what would you like to see happen , do you have any ideas?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> No, but many of us with an ax to grind with the IBEW, feel we were misttreated, to a point that 30+ years later some of us are still bitter. It is a hard pill to swallow being told you are a POS.


Especially when it comes from a POS.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Why did you become a contractor ? Was it just for the money ? Don't you want your employees to have the best pay, health care , education and pension?


 

Because the union had no work and I dont sit still too long.

I do davis bacon work my guys get scale and the bennies and dont have to share it with the IBEW.

ARE YOU AN ORGANIZER????????:devil2:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

no , im not ! you can check me out if you'd like. im a c-10 and journeyman local 952 . i cant sit still to long either . you can check out my website if youd like , jasonmatherselectric.com , and my card number is 7173553 for the union . no bs here brother .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Why did you become a contractor ? Was it just for the money ? Don't you want your employees to have the best pay, health care , education and pension?


I did not risk everything I had, work for months at a time for next to nothing and when I did get a check it barely paid the bills for nothing. HECK YES IT WAS FOR THE MONEY, others not do like having a boss, others do not want an outsider trying to control their business.

There are a variety of reasons for going in business, connecting with the union can complicate things, especially for a small shop just starting out.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> no , im not ! you can check me out if you'd like. im a c-10 and journeyman local 952 . i cant sit still to long either . you can check out my website if youd like , jasonmatherselectric.com , and my card number is 7173553 for the union . no bs here brother .


as a contractor you should find your own work , the union provides the workers . they can help you and make things easier but not hand you the work . right on though , i have respect for you for taking care of your guys! like i said, union or non union......we are all part of the brotherhood .


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> no , im not ! you can check me out if you'd like. im a c-10 and journeyman local 952 . i cant sit still to long either . you can check out my website if youd like , jasonmatherselectric.com , and my card number is 7173553 for the union . no bs here brother .


How long you self employed ?

DID YOU SIGN LETTER OF ASSENT A


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

i got laid off and got special permission to open a one man shop , as soon as i hire my guys .......no more active journeyman status. yeah your doing better then me , and im glad your doing so well . Im making it though and am trying to make a positive change.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

So you havent signed a letter of assent ,ever read it ???


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

what does it say ?


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

You cant be serious :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Union Wars.
> 
> Now that'd be a show worth watching.


Pilot episode: IBEW vs. UA



jrannis said:


> Keep your piece of parchment. My rights are endowed by our Creator! :thumbsup:


I'm endowed by my genetics :brows:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

whats so funny ? i asked you what does it say , and you think im kidding. you are acting like you have all the answers , so what is it ? please educate us with your vast knowledge brother .

i thought you were serious ? are you reading it now or what ?


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Simply put its a contract between the union and contractor binding both to the agreement , goes into I agree to do all work with union labor and post a bond for$10,000 for security for h& w monies , Abide by all rules etc.
If you read it and the agreement and are vested in the pension you cant help considering going open shop.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> whats so funny ? i asked you what does it say , and you think im kidding. you are acting like you have all the answers , so what is it ? please educate us with your vast knowledge brother .
> 
> i thought you were serious ? are you reading it now or what ?


In your local you cannot work after hiring a single mechanic? If that is true that is a good reason to go open shop.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Take care guys , hope you have a good night and lets talk more later . thanks for all the feedback and comments . BROTHERHOOD !!!


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah , i know that brother . i dont want to wear the bags forever. my job is find the work and secure it , make sure my guys have the proper tools, materials and get paid . thats the evolution process , im still an electrician .....just got different tools .


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are a business owner and you want anything to do with the union....

You sir, are a mother-effin reh-tard.

I feel sorry for you pal, I can see that clear as day, and I'm a member.

The union belongs to men who work for shops owned by shareholders, whose management must by law use every avenue to produce profit. I can't see how it works with mom&pops, because you'd have to suffer so many douchebags sent out to work who only want to cuddle up to your teet.

No one will think bad of you for taking your one-man show independent, except your friends who have no clue what business is about. Plus, you can charge just under what the big boys charge.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

ok ,here this guy goes.............first off ,lets not call eachother names such as ******! until you have done something above and beyond what im doing , or matched it , you should shut your mouth and listen! save your lame quotes for the jobsite and try to impress them. your profile picture says a lot about you !


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

i didnt mean that last part , just wondering where you get your info? if your so smart and understand who runs the union , why are you still a member and not a independent contractor or non union electrician ? we can talk normally and be honest brother .


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> ok ,here this guy goes.............first off ,lets not call eachother names such as ******! until you have done something above and beyond what im doing , or matched it , you should shut your mouth and listen! save your lame quotes for the jobsite and try to impress them. your profile picture says a lot about you !


Jason, you may want to take a breath of fresh air. You come in here attacking the brothers here, and being the noob...Starts you out in the cold and keeps you there. Some more lurking time may help...I didn't say give the game away, but you can't play if you don't play with the other players.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

alright , thanks for the advice . your right . i'll lurk for awhile brother .


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> we can talk normally and be honest brother .


EWWW When I hear brother, it makes me cringe.

Gives me flashbacks of slackers, cripples, and troublemakers on big jobs.


Listen, I understand you're on the books, with no end in sight. It sucks. You may have waited long as hell, took a call with high hopes, and now you're back on the end, with little hope left...

You got to do, what's best for you, end of story. That's how America works. Don't feel any guilt about leaving, your brothers will be happy that you got out of their way on the list, and probably thank you. The hall is not going to do what's best for your business, and nobody thinks about you, or cares about you, when you are sitting at home, you may as well not even be alive to your brothers.

Organizing your business into the local sounds like a good deed. Just like that old saying, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

ewwww , thats funny . I was on the books , and did take some calls ...... so i got up and started my company . your right there are slackers, cripples, and troublemakers but im not one of them . those type of people are in every trade not just the IBEW . funny how you try to impress us with your quick wit and funny little sayings..... i bet your the funniest guy at work , i mean look at your profile pic....thats really original . funny cartoon bird ..... your the shi t man . sofa king , we todd it ........ what was i thinking talking like that to such a cool kid like you . I mean , obviously you have your shi t together , in the union ...... are you a journeyman ? probably still an apprentice though , nothing wrong with that little man ......so hats off to you and the idiots that thank you for your great comments .


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> ewwww , thats funny . I was on the books , and did take some calls ...... so i got up and started my company . your right there are slackers, cripples, and troublemakers but im not one of them . those type of people are in every trade not just the IBEW . funny how you try to impress us with your quick wit and funny little sayings..... i bet your the funniest guy at work , i mean look at your profile pic....thats really original . funny cartoon bird ..... your the shi t man . sofa king , we todd it ........ what was i thinking talking like that to such a cool kid like you . I mean , obviously you have your shi t together , in the union ...... are you a journeyman ? probably still an apprentice though , nothing wrong with that little man ......so hats off to you and the idiots that thank you for your great comments .


You started off the thread fairly eloquent and lucid but it really went downhill from there.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Why does everyone need to be so serious? Can't even make gaelic jokes.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree , getting tired .


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> nothing wrong with that little man ......so hats off to you and the idiots that thank you for your great comments .


I normally don't reply to punks like you, but since you're a brother....:thumbup:

Oh. Forgot. Step-brother. I'm organized. :laughing:

Seriously though, good luck with your deal. Maybe it will work out for the best. Who knows? I hope I am wrong thinking the idea is FAIL. 


So what's your opinion on riding the hook? Just curious. You a worm? Ever cared about the word and the men who use it?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *miller_elex*;400050]I normally don't reply to punks like you, but since you're a brother....:thumbup:


I have 3 brothers. One is in jail, another is a career navy man, and the other lives 3 blocks away and I only see him on the holidays.



> Oh. Forgot. Step-brother. I'm organized. :laughing:


Now that's funny. Question. I'm organized too, except I still had to be programmed, errr........ I mean go through the program. So, what's that make me????



> So what's your opinion on riding the hook? Just curious. You a worm? Ever cared about the word and the men who use it?


Not always, but lot's of time theguy's calling others worm are the same ones dragging the jobs through the mud and killing our contractors.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

i refuse to respond to you until you change that ridiculous picture . i love it that you were organized in , thats what were about! no step brother , your my brother even though you think your funny, and not.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> i refuse to respond to you until you change that ridiculous picture . i love it that you were organized in , thats what were about! no step brother , your my brother even though you think your funny, and not.


No way. Miller is comic gold.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> i refuse to respond to you until you change that ridiculous picture . i love it that you were organized in , thats what were about! no step brother , your my brother even though you think your funny, and not.


The brother stuff always made me cringe, I have a brother and he is not at the hall.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I miss Noah. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I miss Noah. :laughing:


 
Me too, I could not sleep last night and a long, meaningless post from him lulls me right off to never never land.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Me too, I could not sleep last night and a long, meaningless post from him lulls me right off to never never land.


I'm sure he will Chime in with an in dept fair and balanced report from Wisconsin some time today..:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure he will Chime in with an in dept fair and balanced report from Wisconsin some time today..:laughing:


 
The chickens got their fair rewards, for shucking their responsibilities. This will face a long battle and be overturned in the end.

Look at DC, they finally fired some of worthless slugs with tenure and the new mayor rehired them with back pay. Union bought and paid, which is one of the many reasons why many Americans are turning their back on unions.

Jason,

Do not take the post so hard, this is a bunch of electricians that think they can solve the world problems on a forum. All in passing the time, having fun.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its really sad whats happening to our country...And I think its even worse that other Americans are happy about this... Sure, lets go after the working class to get money, never mind the billions and billions in tax breaks the big corporations get.....lets get money from the guy that breaks his ass everyday to make a living......sad very sad..


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

brian john said:


> The chickens got their fair rewards, for shucking their responsibilities. This will face a long battle and be overturned in the end.
> 
> Look at DC, they finally fired some of worthless slugs with tenure and the new mayor rehired them with back pay. Union bought and paid, which is one of the many reasons why many Americans are turning their back on unions.
> 
> ...


Alright , good morning.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I think its really sad whats happening to our country...And I think its even worse that other Americans are happy about this... Sure, lets go after the working class to get money, never mind the billions and billions in tax breaks the big corporations get.....lets get money from the guy that breaks his ass everyday to make a living......sad very sad..


What if we started a electrical company owned and operated by us ? My union says no to that idea, so what about union brothers start local business such as a small market , gas station , supply house or clothing stores ? My local has over 450 members and they all need those services, and it would also contribute to the local economy and wake the community up. Take that 401k money and invest in us , if we had 10 investors we could be an apt complex ..... Rehab it (which would put some guys to work) then rent to own for our members . Take that profit and do it again . Why is no one else thinking this way? Instead we hope the stock market and dreams of other will save us .


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm am coming up with a plan to do just that . I used to have bad credit , I fixed it and am on top of my finances now . No credit card debt , trucks paid off and I own my condo . I can help others do the same and etc .....


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> I'm am coming up with a plan to do just that . I used to have bad credit , I fixed it and am on top of my finances now . No credit card debt , trucks paid off and I own my condo . I can help others do the same and etc .....


There are gay communities that take care of each other, every see Mexican markets and clothing stores etc ? Or the Asian communities ...... But there is no union community or businesses ! This is what I'm working on , I hate the people that think it's a pipe dream , join me or get out of the way. Let me know what you think .


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> I'm am coming up with a plan to do just that . I used to have bad credit , I fixed it and am on top of my finances now . No credit card debt , trucks paid off and I own my condo . I can help others do the same and etc .....


450 members? My local has over 4500 members. I think we could get a better health care deal then what we got. I like to get rid of the company that handles the health care too, I'm wondering how much they have increased our costs. In the past 5 years our health care costs have gone from 9% of our package to 20%.

I could even swallow higher co-pays if it would lower our overall rate. As it stands I have almost no co-pays for anything.

Prescriptions=zero dollar co-pay
Doctor's Visits=$5
Specialist's=$10
ER=$20
Surgeries & Out patient procedures=$10

No referrals, it's all PPO.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Great idea brother ! That's what I'm talking about , let's look into this further and come up with an alternative to what we have now. I'm in ! Yeah I'm from Ventura ca , only 450 . 4500..... We can have small army ! Where are you from ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Gotta say this 'brother and sisters' stuff is really creepy and makes the union sound more like some weird religion or cult.:blink:

I happened to watch an IBEW video of Ed Hill speaking to the members and he reminded me of a cult leader with his use of 'brothers and sisters'. 


You can see the video here http://www.ibew.org/


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Gotta say this 'brother and sisters' stuff is really creepy and makes the union sound more like some weird religion or cult.:blink:
> 
> I happened to watch an IBEW video of Ed Hill speaking to the members and he reminded me of a cult leader with his use of 'brothers and sisters'.
> 
> ...


 International *Brotherhood* of Electrical Workers. It never ceases to amaze me what the &@!$ will come up with to trash talk the union. Comparing using brother and sister to a cult , must not show up in church much:no:. Walk through a VA hospital and you will here "brother and sister" spoken often among those in the beds and those who visit so I guess all us Vets are cultists too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> International *Brotherhood* of Electrical Workers. It never ceases to amaze me what the &@!$ will come up with to trash talk the union.


Not trash talking this time, just telling you it is creepy and I am not the only one that has said so. 





> Comparing using brother and sister to a cult , must not show up in church much:no:.


Cult or weird religion, but no never, I don't believe in that crap in the least.



> Walk through a VA hospital and you will here "brother and sister" spoken often among those in the beds and those who visit so I guess all us Vets are cultists too:


I find calling people by their name is more respectful.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I think its really sad whats happening to our country...And I think its even worse that other Americans are happy about this... *Sure, lets go after the working class to get money*, never mind the billions and billions in tax breaks the big corporations get.....lets get money from *the guy that breaks his ass everyday to make a living*......sad very sad..


 
This sounds very sad on it's face. In the real world of government workers that I break my ass every day to support it could not be more futher from the truth. That's where people such as myself have a problem.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Not trash talking this time, just telling you it is creepy and I am not the only one that has said so.


 reguritating trash doesn't change its composition




> Cult or weird religion, but no never, I don't believe in that crap in the least.


 it shows



> I find calling people by their name is more respectful.


It is can also be cold an informal, you must have never had the opprtunity to share the bond of something so life changing that using the term "brother or sister" has deep and special meaning , sad for you.
Calling someone "brother or sister" is a privilage reserved for those who have earned the right to say it.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Not trash talking this time, just telling you it is creepy and I am not the only one that has said so.
> 
> Cult or weird religion, but no never, I don't believe in that crap in the least.
> 
> I find calling people by their name is more respectful.


Thanks for your opinion sir , but this is a brotherhood not a cult. What really creeps you out ?.... The use of the words , or the meaning behind them ?


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> reguritating trash doesn't change its composition
> 
> it shows
> 
> ...


Very well said brother !


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Calling someone "brother or sister" is a privilage reserved for those who have earned the right to say it.


 
Seems like it just thrown around all the time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> reguritating trash doesn't change its composition


Again, not trash being thrown, if you think it is trash talk that is some chip you have on your own shoulder.




> it shows


I am glad, I never want to be mistaken for a 'believer'.




> It is can also be cold an informal, you must have never had the opprtunity to share the bond of something so life changing that using the term "brother or sister" has deep and special meaning , sad for you.


Again, I would call those people by their name, not some moniker.




> Calling someone "brother or sister" is a privilage reserved for those who have earned the right to say it.


Fail!:laughing:

Nice try but your spin on it is just plain BS, people call each other brothers often without ever having met or know anything at all about the person they are speaking to.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Again, not trash being thrown, if you think it is trash talk that is some chip you have on your own shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I call you crustie cookie? Stop playing hard to get and let's close this deal.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Can I call you crustie cookie? Stop playing hard to get and let's close this deal.
> :thumbsup:


Send me a cashiers check for $1,000.00 and you may.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Send me a cashiers check for $1,000.00 and you may.


 
I could not respect you if you accepcted money in exchange for my affection. You don't want to be a cheap whore do you. Just let me call you crustie cookie so we can move on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I could not respect you if you accepted money in exchange for my affection. You don't want to be a cheap whore do you.



LMAO ............. :laughing:

OK, money is so crass, how about a new truck?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sometimes I call people Bro or Cuz. But I usually do it in my best South Philly accent imitation.

(South Philly's accent is waayyy different then the rest of the city. It's like a poor imitation of a North Jersey/New York accent.)

Or sometime when I run into fellow union electricians I haven't scene in a while I'll say "What's up Brothaaa" kinda mocking the whole "Brother" thing but still recognizing the significance of the word.

I dunno. When I here union heads saying Brother and Sister over and over again, it sounds packaged, especially when they're detached from the real problems of the working membership.

Every time I hear Ed Hill say Brother or Sister, it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> LMAO ............. :laughing:
> 
> OK, money is so crass, how about a new truck?


 


How 'bout you quit being such a tease and let me call you crustie cookie.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Sometimes I call people Bro or Cuz. But I usually do it in my best South Philly accent imitation.
> 
> (South Philly's accent is waayyy different then the rest of the city. It's like a poor imitation of a North Jersey/New York accent.)
> 
> ...


 
I don't like white guys calling me brother.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Again, not trash being thrown, if you think it is trash talk that is some chip you have on your own shoulder.


 so if i say non union shops creep because their behavior is similar to Rats on a sinking ship you wouldn't consider it "trash " talking by the standard you have set:whistling2:



> I am glad, I never want to be mistaken for a 'believer'.


 once again sad for you



> Again, I would call those people by their name, not some moniker.


 you have not earned that privilage





> Nice try but your spin on it is just plain BS, people call each other brothers often without ever having met or know anything at all about the person they are speaking to.


Posers are everywere they are the ones that earn distaine like those who would steal valor they are the lowest of scum. People on the outside just don't get it so they fear what they don't understand. Walk into a biker bar and start calling guys "brother " and see how long it takes before you learn how to fly.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't like white guys calling me brother.



Why? Are you a 'sister' with a big booty?


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Seems like it just thrown around all the time.


It's not meant to only be said between union members , I feel it represents the relationship all electricians share. You and I have gone through experiences on a daily basis that only we can understand . Do you find a lot of your family or friends care about what you do ? Would they appreciate and nice pipe run or clean panel make up ? Most of us do this all day everyday , meaning this is a big part of our lives . I spend more time with my friends at work than most of my family . So we understand the struggle we have in common, I love to see my brothers learning and kicking butt at work , the lunch time bs stories , the job site nick names ......... I know how it feels to get respect from them for being a good electrician and doing good clean work. I hear their problems , stories , hopes and dreams , what they ate for dinner and that's why they smell so bad ....... So that's just a small part of why I call you my brother .


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Why? Are you a 'sister' with a big booty?


 



Let me call you crustie cookie.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've noticed on jobsites that if you come up to a man that you don't know, who you want to do something for you, if you start out with, "Hey, brother...", you're more likely to get what you want. Just something I noticed.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> so if i say non union shops creep because their behavior is similar to Rats on a sinking ship you wouldn't consider it "trash " talking by the standard you have set:whistling2:


That would be nothing new now would it?






> once again sad for you


:laughing:

Not sad at all, I am sorry you will waste a part of your life believing in things that are not there. 



> you have not earned that privilage


You think calling someone by there given name is a privilege?

You are a true nutcase. 






> Posers are everywere they are the ones that earn distaine like those who would steal valor they are the lowest of scum. People on the outside just don't get it so they fear what they don't understand.


What the hell are you talking about?:laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> Let me call you crustie cookie.


 Looked this up at urban dictionary man that is just nasty.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That would be nothing new now would it?


 deflection and no answer typical:no:




> :laughing:
> 
> Not sad at all, I am sorry you will waste a part of your life believing in things that are not there.


 sad in your disbelief in something that is.



> You think calling someone by there given name is a privilege?
> 
> You are a true nutcase.


 never said such , reading is fudamental, nice personal jab at the end i will try and remain on the high road






> What the hell are you talking about?:laughing:


 are you having difficulty following I will try and type slower:laughing:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Why? Are you a 'sister' with a big booty?


Please don't start wit that ignorant stuff ! Thank you .


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Please don't start wit that ignorant stuff ! Thank you .


 He dosen't bring much to the table to begin with:thumbup:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

am i the only one that thinks like this ?


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

It's not meant to only be said between union members , I feel it represents the relationship all electricians share. You and I have gone through experiences on a daily basis that only we can understand . Do you find a lot of your family or friends care about what you do ? Would they appreciate and nice pipe run or clean panel make up ? Most of us do this all day everyday , meaning this is a big part of our lives . I spend more time with my friends at work than most of my family . So we understand the struggle we have in common, I love to see my brothers learning and kicking butt at work , the lunch time bs stories , the job site nick names ......... I know how it feels to get respect from them for being a good electrician and doing good clean work. I hear their problems , stories , hopes and dreams , what they ate for dinner and that's why they smell so bad ....... So that's just a small part of why I call you my brother .


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Awesome thread


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> He dosen't bring much to the table to begin with:thumbup:



Says the guy who last his mind just a short time ago and needed to take a sabbatical. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Awesome*ly gay* thread


All fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you brother !


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Looked this up at urban dictionary man that is just nasty.


 
No you did not. That term has never been used anywhere except on electriciantalk.com. Stop lying.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Says the guy who last his mind just a short time ago and needed to take a sabbatical. :laughing:


 real classy:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I hear the brother sister crap, especially from the top dogs it sounds like a lousy salesman, "hey friend do I have a deal for you". I find the whole thing chessy.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> No you did not. That term has never been used anywhere except on electriciantalk.com. Stop lying.


sooo..................what does it mean? :blink:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

then dont surround yourself around solid brothers that believe in the brotherhood , take a hike buddy . come back when you grow a brain , we already heard this song and dance. bring something positive and constructive to this table please. but i do respect that you voice your opinion , weather ive heard it before and i think its nonsense . try again .


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Josue said:


> sooo..................what does it mean? :blink:


 

Josue, can I call you crustie cookie? If you let me call you crustie cookie one time, I will never ask to call you crustie cookie again.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> then dont surround yourself around solid brothers that believe in the brotherhood , take a hike buddy . come back when you grow a brain , we already heard this song and dance. bring something positive and constructive to this table please. but i do respect that you voice your opinion , weather ive heard it before and i think its nonsense . try again .




Your issue seems to be you are too hung up on being a brother, than what your original post was. When it gets to this point with posters I have to question if they really know anything about electricity. There are members that seem more concerned with brotherhood, than the real subject at hand...ELECTRICITY.

Can you post in the electrical portions of the forum and hold your own? Or are you one of those stuck in the brotherhood? Knowing nothing about the trade just hiding behind some false sense of family that has protected you for your time in the trade.

As for surrounding myself with "brothers", I employ union electricians, not a bunch of butt grabbing, brother this, brother that 1/2 men.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> then dont surround yourself around solid brothers that believe in the brotherhood , take a hike buddy . come back when you grow a brain , we already heard this song and dance. bring something positive and constructive to this table please. but i do respect that you voice your opinion , weather ive heard it before and i think its nonsense . try again .


Who are you talking too?

Are you wasted?


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh that was a great comeback ........i will except any electrical challenge you got sir , im willing to put money on it ! i have paypal and except all major credit cards , you should check out my credentials idiot . I am a c-10 and union journeyman with state cert. what would you like to test me on ..........which i guess would be useless since we are on the internet and can look up any answer , but way to try and puff your chest . thank you for employing union brothers , you sound like a great and successful contractor .
im not talking to you BBQ .


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> No you did not. That term has never been used anywhere except on electriciantalk.com. Stop lying.


sorry ncharlie , check the link at DU http://www.democraticunderground.co...sg&forum=105&topic_id=4397520&mesg_id=4397667


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Oh that was a great comeback ........i will except any electrical challenge you got sir , im willing to put money on it ! i have paypal and except all major credit cards , you should check out my credentials idiot . I am a c-10 and union journeyman with state cert. what would you like to test me on ..........which i guess would be useless since we are on the internet and can look up any answer , but way to try and puff your chest . thank you for employing union brothers , you sound like a great and successful contractor .





I thought CA gave out C-10s like candy on Easter? 





> im not talking to you BBQ .


:laughing: 

You started off sounding like such a forward thinker and it turns out you are just another union parrot.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> sorry ncharlie , check the link at DU http://www.democraticunderground.co...sg&forum=105&topic_id=4397520&mesg_id=4397667


 
Don't crap and my shoes and tell me it's raining. That said crusty cookie. I don't call people crusty cookie. I call people crustie cookie, with their permission of course. Also, I don't like to associate with democrats.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Oh that was a great comeback ........i will except any electrical challenge you got sir , im willing to put money on it ! i have paypal and except all major credit cards , you should check out my credentials idiot . I am a c-10 and union journeyman with state cert. what would you like to test me on ..........which i guess would be useless since we are on the internet and can look up any answer , but way to try and puff your chest . thank you for employing union brothers , you sound like a great and successful contractor .
> im not talking to you BBQ .


 BBQ gets bolder when he gets a little backing :whistling2:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh sure they do ...... please impress us with your educational background . let me know who im dealing with on such important issues ? so please back up that purty mouth ........i am talking to you now bbq.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> BBQ gets bolder when he gets a little backing :whistling2:




The regulars know I have never needed any backing to say what is on my mind. I am pretty direct.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> Don't crap and my shoes and tell me it's raining. That said crusty cookie. I don't call people crusty cookie. I call people crustie cookie, with their permission of course. Also, I don't like to associate with democrats.


 potato.... potatoe :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Oh sure they do ...... please impress us with your educational background . let me know who im dealing with on such important issues ? so please back up that purty mouth ........


I never made any claims about my education or abilities, I am a maintenance man at a old folks home. Once in a while I get to repair a toaster or change a single-pole switch.:thumbsup:

You brought up the fact you are a 'C-10' like it was some BFD and from all I have heard it is not that hard.

Just how many years apprenticeship does that take?

How many hours of school? 

How long is the test?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Oh sure they do ...... please impress us with your educational background . let me know who im dealing with on such important issues ? so please back up that purty mouth ........i am talking to you now bbq.


 he'll slink off when he dosen't have backup from what i see he can't hold his own without a little hel-p from his "brothers":laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> he'll slink off when he dosen't have backup from what i see he can't hold his own without a little hel-p from his "brothers":laughing:



Don't hold your breath waiting for me to leave. :laughing:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't like being called "brother" by people I don't know. I don't much care for being called "brother" by most people I do know. I have 2 brothers and they call me by my name. If someone persists on calling me "brother" I tell them that I am certain of who my father was and I am also certain that he wasn't theirs.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I never made any claims about my education or abilities, I am a maintenance man at a old folks home. Once in a while I get to repair a toaster or change a single-pole switch.:thumbsup:
> 
> You brought up the fact you are a 'C-10' like it was some BFD and from all I have heard it is not that hard.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't even be on here mr maintenance man ! You have to be joking , listen ........ I'm not here to help people like you . Do something with your life , a c10 is a very big deal and the apprenticeship is 5 years to become a journeyman or you can try to test in if you think the maintenance experiance is enough! Please embaress yourself further , I can't believe you said that! Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

*embarrass*


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

amptech said:


> I don't like being called "brother" by people I don't know. I don't much care for being called "brother" by most people I do know. I have 2 brothers and they call me by my name. If someone persists on calling me "brother" I tell them that I am certain of who my father was and I am also certain that he wasn't theirs.


 why would people you dont know call you brother?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> You shouldn't even be on here mr maintenance man ! You have to be joking , listen ........ I'm not here to help people like you . Do something with your life , a c10 is a very big deal and the apprenticeship is 5 years to become a journeyman or you can try to test in if you think the maintenance experiance is enough! Please embaress yourself further , I can't believe you said that! Thanks for the laugh though.


 dont take the bait he s grasping your ankle.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Englishsparky said:


> *embarrass*


Thanks , I'm an electrician not a English major . Damn spell check should of caught that .......


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> You shouldn't even be on here mr maintenance man ! You have to be joking , listen ........ I'm not here to help people like you . Do something with your life , a c10 is a very big deal and the apprenticeship is 5 years to become a journeyman or you can try to test in if you think the maintenance experiance is enough! Please embaress yourself further , I can't believe you said that! Thanks for the laugh though.


Jason, consider your chain sufficiently jerked. Good thing you've got good dental coverage. You bit so hard on that you had to have done some damage.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> dont take the bait he s grasping your ankle.


I thought he must be kidding ! Who would admit to that , right. Good one !


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol, it's ok pal. Americans butcher the English language as it is. So I have an assessment with the union, is it worth doing? I'm unsure after hearing all this arguing!!


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

amptech said:


> Jason, consider your chain sufficiently jerked. Good thing you've got good dental coverage. You bit so hard on that you had to have done some damage.


I know , I did! Dang it.......


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> why would people you dont know call you brother?


Had the BA from the local visit my jobsite once. He wore the word out starting and finishing practically every sentence with it when he was talking to me. Also, I've had the occasional over-zealous religious person on a job repeatedly call me and everyone else "brother". I think they're just too lazy or insincere to remember my name.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Englishsparky said:


> Lol, it's ok pal. Americans butcher the English language as it is. So I have an assessment with the union, is it worth doing? I'm unsure after hearing all this arguing!!


Wish you the best !


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Look, even if you got support here it wouldn't change anything where you are. Focus your efforts on your local and devise a strategy that will be effective on improving the IBEW's image, and increase its ability to compete in your area. If your local can compete more with the non-union, everything else should fall into place. When people say, "Who's got the jobs?" You want the response to be _your_ local.

This is a good place to pick a few brains in here. There's quite a few guys that have ideas on how to improve their locals.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

amptech said:


> Had the BA from the local visit my jobsite once. He wore the word out starting and finishing practically every sentence with it when he was talking to me. Also, I've had the occasional over-zealous religious person on a job repeatedly call me and everyone else "brother". I think they're just too lazy or insincere to remember my name.


You base your opinion on a one time meeting and compare it to religious person? ........and you call us lazy or insincere . Jeez , please come up with something better then that princess . Would you prefer princess ?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> You base your opinion on a one time meeting and compare it to religious person? ........and you call us lazy or insincere . Jeez , please come up with something better then that princess . Would you prefer princess ?


I didn't compare the BA to a religious person. I was asked who would call me "brother" that didn't know me. I gave 2 examples. I don't know who the "us" is you are referring to. I did not call union members lazy. I theorized that people who have met me and yet continue to call me by something other than my name lack either the desire or ability to remember it. I would not expect to call an older person I didn't know on a job "gramps" or "granny" with out them finding it offensive. And if you want to call me princess, go right ahead. I won't answer to it any more than I will answer to brother.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

amptech said:


> Had the BA from the local visit my jobsite once. He wore the word out starting and finishing practically every sentence with it when he was talking to me. Also, I've had the occasional over-zealous religious person on a job repeatedly call me and everyone else "brother". I think they're just too lazy or insincere to remember my name.


 Well you are really stretching with the BA you cant make me believe you never met the BA of your local. Sorry you hate religious people but it is at the core of their belief that we are all "brothers and sisters" and if he was on your job he knew you.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

amptech said:


> I didn't compare the BA to a religious person. I was asked who would call me "brother" that didn't know me. I gave 2 examples. I don't know who the "us" is you are referring to. I did not call union members lazy. I theorized that people who have met me and yet continue to call me by something other than my name lack either the desire or ability to remember it. I would not expect to call an older person I didn't know on a job "gramps" or "granny" with out them finding it offensive. And if you want to call me princess, go right ahead. I won't answer to it any more than I will answer to brother.


Good luck to you , I wish the best for you no matter what people call you ! Maybe someday you'll understand what it means and won't take offense . Let's move past this, it's just bringing me down .


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Good luck to you , I wish the best for you no matter what people call you ! Maybe someday you'll understand what it means and won't take offense . Let's move past this, it's just bringing me down .


P.s. God bless you BROTHERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Good luck to you , I wish the best for you no matter what people call you ! Maybe someday you'll understand what it means and won't take offense . Let's move past this, it's just bringing me down .


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJPaj97H24


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Good luck to you , I wish the best for you no matter what people call you ! Maybe someday you'll understand what it means and won't take offense . Let's move past this, it's just bringing me down .


You know you are chasing your own tail and some of us are having fun pulling your tail.

You have made it to easy. You started with a very sincere post and when the heat got to hot you broke down.

What year is your C-10, myself I have always been a Ford man.

As for comparing stats, when you post something of substance in the other portions of the forum, you MIGHT get some respect, till then you seem to be just another PIA, that is fun to play with.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> P.s. God bless you BROTHERRRRRRRRRR



Eeeewwwwww


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> P.s. God bless you BROTHERRRRRRRRRR


Did you just respond to your own post? :blink:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> What year is your C-10, myself I have always been a Ford man.


 
:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Did you just respond to your own post? :blink:


 Sad but true, somebody explain the edit function.:no:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Did you just respond to your own post? :blink:


Yes I did .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Befuddled another one. Noah your brother is looking for you.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've noticed on jobsites that if you come up to a man that you don't know, who you want to do something for you, if you start out with, "Hey, brother...", you're more likely to get what you want. Just something I noticed.


I disagree. It happened to me today. I said to a union plumber "Hey Tommy, if you guys are done here I'm gonna bring my lift in." He said "Go for it brother" I'm not union and I'm not the dudes brother. Saying that made me feel a little creeped out and slightly pissed off. I get along with the guy really well and I know he didn't mean anything by it but it's weird.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> I disagree. It happened to me today. I said to a union plumber "Hey Tommy, if you guys are done here I'm gonna bring my lift in." He said "Go for it brother" I'm not union and I'm not the dudes brother. Saying that made me feel a little creeped out and slightly pissed off. I get along with the guy really well and I know he didn't mean anything by it but it's weird.


 My brother from another mother :thumbup: you must creep out easily or are you just a union hater and thats what rubbed your fur the wrong way?Sounds like an upstanding guy who was showing you the hand of friendship by including you in his circle of brothers and that pissed you off dude I could understand if he called you a Rat but pissed off over him calling you "brother' :no:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> My brother from another mother :thumbup: you must creep out easily or are you just a union hater and thats what rubbed your fur the wrong way?Sounds like an upstanding guy who was showing you the hand of friendship by including you in his circle of brothers and that pissed you off dude I could understand if he called you a Rat but pissed off over him calling you "brother' :no:


Now I think this guy is pulling your leg brother , these guys are funny .


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> My brother from another mother :thumbup: you must creep out easily or are you just a union hater and thats what rubbed your fur the wrong way?Sounds like an upstanding guy who was showing you the hand of friendship by including you in his circle of brothers and that pissed you off dude I could understand if he called you a Rat but pissed off over him calling you "brother' :no:


No I'm not a union hater, I just don't like the way it sounds. I didn't confront him about what I thought of it but it kinda stopped me in my tracks while I thought "WTF?"


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> There are gay communities that take care of each other...


You sound like you know what yur talkin about!

Sorry bud, I go one way only. OUT!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Nice try but your spin on it is just plain BS, people call each other brothers often without ever having met or know anything at all about the person they are speaking to.


Do you think the men call eachother 'brother,' at NAMBLA meetings? Harry, have you heard anything about that?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Jason,

When I hear BROTHER, I think of family.

Family to me, is just somebody who wants something for free. Sad as it sounds... :wallbash:

Nothing funny about it. I like to joke around, but I'm serious as hell when I say, you sound awful naive and green. Go outside and get some fresh air. Momma wants her basement back, its time for Fred the Heater-man to come do his monthly furnace check up.

And show some fkin respect to BBQ. He's forgotten more about installing than you'll ever know. ** Insert picture here of Miller wiping ass on Mather's C-10 **


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow , looks like we have the tuff talker is back ........ Thanks for the great comments . Your my hero , sticking up for BBqueer.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> You sound like you know what yur talkin about!
> 
> Sorry bud, I go one way only. OUT!


Are you referring to pulling out of your boyfriend ? Or did you mean "out" of the closet ?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Wow , looks like we have the tuff talker is back ........ Thanks for the great comments . Your my hero , sticking up for BBqueer.



Honestly Jason you seem like you had good intentions with the start of this thread. But I think your in over your head now.
BBQ is nothing short of an electrical Einstein when it comes to our trade. And Miller despite all his off-color humor (which I find hilarious) is pretty damn knowledgeable too.

The problem is, your making yourself an easy target right now. Just cool off and hit the reset button, after all, were all good guys here.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I see you have fifty posts.

Fifty consecutive posts of complete nonsense. I think you're approaching the record, held by REwire.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> after all, were all good guys here.


I am not a good guy. 

I really don't give a flying fuk about brothers like EMINEM here who have nothing to offer but pie in the sky.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well you are really stretching with the BA you cant make me believe you never met the BA of your local. Sorry you hate religious people but it is at the core of their belief that we are all "brothers and sisters" and if he was on your job he knew you.


 Well, sorry but I had never met this BA before that day. The "local" is in the next county and I am not an IBEW member. You can believe it or not. Doesn't really matter. Secondly, you are assuming way too much. I do not hate christians or any other religious group.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I am not a good guy.
> 
> I really don't give a flying fuk about brothers like EMINEM here who have nothing to offer but pie in the sky.





Sorry. I'll never accuse you of being a good guy again!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Sorry. I'll never accuse you of being a good guy again!


Everytime I've ever been nice.... It's just a fluke!!

Get it right: Miller is a rotten dirty A-hole!!! :no:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Everytime I've ever been nice.... It's just a fluke!!
> 
> Get it right: Miller is a rotten dirty A-hole!!! :no:


Now there's a badge of honor.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Everytime I've ever been nice.... It's just a fluke!!
> 
> Get it right: Miller is a rotten dirty A-hole!!! :no:


Probably be a pretty good toolie, or at least fun to have on the same jobsite!:thumbsup::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Probably be a pretty good toolie, or at least fun to have on the same jobsite!:thumbsup::whistling2::laughing:


 
I can imagine working around Miller all day. Probably constant stories about brown trout and dusty tacos.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Can you understan da words
> 
> comin out of my mouff??


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I can imagine working around Miller all day. Probably constant stories about brown trout and dusty tacos.


Far better to work with a smart smart a$$, than to get stuck with a dumb a$$...

How we doing? Have we hijacked the thread yet???:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Far better to work with a smart smart a$$, than to get stuck with a dumb a$$...
> 
> How we doing? Have we hijacked the thread yet???:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


 

Reading some of Miller's posts is like looking at car wrecks. You know you are going to be disgusted, but you gotta look.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: That hurts!! Beer thru the nose laughing - laughing so hard I can't see the monitor! Someone took my thanks button away...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: That hurts!! Beer thru the nose laughing - laughing so hard I can't see the monitor! Someone took my thanks button away...



Thats what you get for being so thankfull....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: That hurts!! Beer thru the nose laughing - laughing so hard I can't see the monitor! Someone took my thanks button away...


 

I'm here all week.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I'm here all week.



Just stay awake..:laughing:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

now thats funny !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> now thats funny !


The best part is your thread has made 185 post's so far..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Do you think the men call eachother 'brother,' at NAMBLA meetings? Harry, have you heard anything about that?


 
What is NAMBLA? Is it like the IBEW? I haven't heard of it. I thought the IBEW was the only electrical union.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> All fixed. :thumbup:


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> What is NAMBLA? Is it like the IBEW? I haven't heard of it. I thought the IBEW was the only electrical union.


Google it. It's well, a different type of union.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how Miller got those polka dot panties on that mule.


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Back in 1977
> 
> I took a ride down to the union hall in dorchester because my father told me if you want to be an Electrician they will take care of you..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Way back in the day....my Father tried to get into the Union in Boston and he was not Irish, he is Italian, so at that time he was not able to get in! Things change. When the new generations come up, as they are, Hopefully we can change the way of thinking, slowly, and forget the "good ole' boys' mentality." Just saying. This whole country needs a new way with things.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

vickieB said:


> Way back in the day....my Father tried to get into the Union in Boston and he was not Irish, he is Italian, so at that time he was not able to get in! Things change. When the new generations come up, as they are, Hopefully we can change the way of thinking, slowly, and forget the "good ole' boys' mentality." Just saying. This whole country needs a new way with things.


 Its time for change that means lower wages , no benefit package ,no holiday pay , no vacation pay, no overtime pay,no unemployment, no discrimination laws, etc....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Despite what Valdes says, it just gets better and better.

I needed some good reading this morning.

:thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how Miller got those polka dot panties on that mule.


I liked you better when you sputtered broken sentence fragments.

JK :laughing:

But why would you side with a troll?? Cmon, this Mathers kid is a disease.

You broke a cardinal rule, you fed the troll! Go spank yourself now, DO IT.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I liked you better when you sputtered broken sentence fragments.
> 
> JK :laughing:
> 
> ...


You sure like to talk smack , a troll ? Wow , good one idiot. But this was meant to be a positive post not argue with you about stupid stuff , if you don't like what I have to say move on ...... Your not welcome here , I created this thread and you seem to be a groupie ! If you don't like me or what I have to say , why are you constantly commenting on what I say? Just admit it , your in love with me and that gay talk earlier was your true feeling towards me. I've meet guys like you and you never last , always running your mouth about nonsense and getting the other idiots worked up ........ It always the loser that talk like that .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> But this was meant to be a positive post not argue with you about stupid stuff , if you don't like what I have to say move on ...... Your not welcome here , I created this thread and you seem to be a groupie ! If you don't like me or what I have to say , why are you constantly commenting on what I say?


This is a public forum, you don't get to control anything about your thread once you start it. 

If you don't like what you read that is your own issue to deal with.


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

vickieB said:


> Way back in the day....my Father tried to get into the Union in Boston and he was not Irish, he is Italian, so at that time he was not able to get in! Things change. When the new generations come up, as they are, Hopefully we can change the way of thinking, slowly, and forget the "good ole' boys' mentality." Just saying. This whole country needs a new way with things.


That's right ! I agree with you and feel the same! Sorry to hear that happened to you dad , I'm a union brother and am fighting so that kind of old mentality doesn't repeat itself ! You and I are not alone in this fight, I have plenty of support from solid brothers and sisters , union and non that back me up! Change is coming , and we will take control . This is the new union movement and I'm proud to represent it ! If we get national support ...... Imagine what we can do . All of you that feel this way , join us and spread the word . I can send contact info you your interested . Thank you and stay strong !


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> You sure like to talk smack , a troll ? Wow , good one idiot. But this was meant to be a positive post not argue with you about stupid stuff , if you don't like what I have to say move on ...... Your not welcome here , I created this thread and you seem to be a groupie ! If you don't like me or what I have to say , why are you constantly commenting on what I say? Just admit it , your in love with me and that gay talk earlier was your true feeling towards me. I've meet guys like you and you never last , always running your mouth about nonsense and getting the other idiots worked up ........ It always the loser that talk like that .


What a maroon! The only thing I see is a punk with an attitude:laughing: You show up here with 50 + posts of diatribe. Most posters have a bit of history here,* I smell troll through my monitor seeing your noise.* I got an idea...
:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:

Your passive/aggressive behaviour give unions a bad name. Put some valuim in your coffee and take a chill pill. Ahhh let me tell you how I feel this morning, to sum up....



You swine. You vulgar little maggot. Don't you know that you are pathetic? You worthless bag of filth. As we say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. I would rather kiss a lawyer than be seen with you. 
You are a fiend and a coward, and you have bad breath. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic cloacal parasitic pond scum and I wish you would go away. 
You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon. 
You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done. 
I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. And did I mention you smell? 
If you aren't an idiot, you made a world-class effort at simulating one. Try to edit your writing of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly. 
You snail-skulled little rabbit. Would that a hawk pick you up, drive its beak into your brain, and upon finding it rancid set you loose to fly briefly before spattering the ocean rocks with the frothy pink shame of your ignoble blood. May you choke on the queasy, convulsing nausea of your own trite, foolish beliefs. 
You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot. 
And what meaning do you expect your delusionally self-important statements of unknowing, inexperienced opinion to have with us? What fantasy do you hold that you would believe that your tiny-fisted tantrums would have more weight than that of a leprous desert rat, spinning rabidly in a circle, waiting for the bite of the snake? 
You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a disease, you puerile one-handed slack-jawed drooling meatslapper. 
On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go. 
I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid so stupid that it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. Duh. 
The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. I have snipped away most of what you wrote, because, well... it didn't really say anything. Your attempt at constructing a creative flame was pitiful. I mean, really, stringing together a bunch of insults among a load of babbling was hardly effective... Maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count, you will have more success. True, these are rudimentary skills that many of us "normal" people take for granted that everyone has an easy time of mastering. But we sometimes forget that there are "challenged" persons in this world who find these things more difficult. If I had known, that this was your case then I would have never read your post. It just wouldn't have been "right". Sort of like parking in a handicap space. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you. P.S.: You are hypocritical, greedy, violent, malevolent, vengeful, cowardly, deadly, mendacious, meretricious, loathsome, despicable, belligerent, opportunistic, barratrous, contemptible, criminal, fascistic, bigoted, racist, sexist, avaricious, tasteless, idiotic, brain-damaged, imbecilic, insane, arrogant, deceitful, demented, lame, self-righteous, byzantine, conspiratorial, satanic, fraudulent, libelous, bilious, splenetic, spastic, ignorant, clueless, illegitimate, harmful, destructive, dumb, evasive, double-talking, devious, revisionist, narrow, manipulative, paternalistic, fundamentalist, dogmatic, idolatrous, unethical, cultic, diseased, suppressive, controlling, restrictive, malignant, deceptive, dim, crazy, weird, dystopic, stifling, uncaring, plantigrade, grim, unsympathetic, jargon-spouting, censorious, secretive, aggressive, mind-numbing, arassive, poisonous, flagrant, self-destructive, abusive, socially-********, puerile, clueless, and generally Not Good.

Now I feel better....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This is a public forum, you don't get to control anything about your thread once you start it.
> 
> If you don't like what you read that is your own issue to deal with.


Your not helping the cause , obviously your weak minded and like to talk smack vs contribute something constructive and positive !


----------



## Jasonmatherselectric (Mar 9, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> What a maroon! The only thing I see is a punk with an attitude:laughing: You show up here with 50 + posts of diatribe. Most posters have a bit of history here, I smell troll through my monitor seeing your noise. I got an idea...
> :ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:
> 
> Your passive/aggressive behaviour give unions a bad name. Put some valuim in your coffee and take a chill pill. Ahhh let me tell you how I feel this morning, to sum up....
> ...


Did you beat your wife in-between ? As they say about Texas....steers and queers. Thanks for proving that true! You sure spent slot of time to write that , I flattered you think of me so much . I could use a good secretary if your interested .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> What a maroon! The only thing I see is a punk with an attitude:laughing: You show up here with 50 + posts of diatribe. Most posters have a bit of history here, I smell troll through my monitor seeing your noise. I got an idea...
> :ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:
> 
> Your passive/aggressive behaviour give unions a bad name. Put some valuim in your coffee and take a chill pill. Ahhh let me tell you how I feel this morning, to sum up....
> ...



WoW,, Felt like old home week reading this. I gotta copy this for my own use later. Well written,,, 

WWW.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Nf1MK7lts&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Your not helping the cause , obviously your weak minded and like to talk smack vs contribute something constructive and positive !


Unhuh, that is me, so weak I make my own way through life without sucking on the teat of mother IBEW. :laughing:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think you are doing an excellent job representing your business on here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Your not helping the cause , obviously your weak minded and like to talk smack vs contribute something constructive and positive !_


As I said earlier your original post showed some positive direction, since then you have insulted members, whined like a baby, cried like a sissy and generally retreated into a mess of a member. Maybe you try being positive and give us some idea of what you'd like see happen. You MIGHT gain some help, if that is your real intent?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> WoW,, Felt like old home week reading this. I gotta copy this for my own use later. Well written,,,


I can't claim the writing, just the cut and paste, for the right moment. I can't fix stupid, but I can sure dress it down:laughing::thumbup:

Feel free to use it when the moment is right, somewhere, sometime, it will be needed again - and the reaction is always-->!!! Knocks stupid right out of their socks, or it's just time to move on; we know sometimes, there is no fixxing stupid!


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Jason, welcome to the forum. My good friend Miller has something laying on his workbench that would make the perfect Avatar for you. Just ask him I am sure he would let you use it.

Charlie


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Unhuh, that is me, so weak I make my own way through life without sucking on the teat of mother IBEW. :laughing:


your to busy sucking your bosses.....


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> your to bust sucking your bosses.....


He probably sleeps with a shoe stretcher in his mouth


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Jasonmatherselectric said:


> Just admit it , your in love with me and that gay talk earlier was your true feeling towards me. I've meet guys like you and you never last........ It always the loser that talk like that .


I am still in denial about my obsession for you Mathers. If you see a bright green Geo Metro with Oregon plates cruising down in Oxnard.... Think nothing, it's just me stalking you, pleasing myself in the bushes, peepin in your windows.

:laughing: :laughing:

I never do last... it sucks being a failure in the trade... always getting laid off first, being bad-mouthed even by the guys who are reluctant to dish dirt, leaving a a bunch of f**k-ups in my wake... :blink:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie K said:


> My good friend Miller has something laying on his workbench that would make the perfect Avatar for you.


Somebody get a five-gallon bucket of vaseline, it's time to put that thing to good use!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> your to busy sucking your bosses.....


 Says the FLEA who had to go out on his own because no contractor would hire him.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> your to busy sucking your bosses.....





Sparky3 said:


> He probably sleeps with a shoe stretcher in his mouth


You guys should hook up and share your gay fantasies with each other. :thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sparky3 said:


> He probably sleeps with a shoe stretcher in his mouth


Don't fart, your shoe stretcher might fall out.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Says the FLEA who had to go out on his own because no contractor would hire him.


 Your on to me  if I wasn't so good at this i might try doing what you do... what is it you do again???:blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> if I wasn't so good at this i might try doing what you do


Guy who are you trying to fool? 

We know you, you are not that good. :no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You guys should hook up and share your gay fantasies with each other. :thumbup:


 A study at UC Berkley showed that those who talked about gay fantasies oten were masking thier own gay leanings :whistling2: so what does the" Q "stand for ??


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Guy who are you trying to fool?
> 
> We know you, you are not that good. :no:


 Well you don't set the bar that high .


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Your on to me  if I wasn't so good at this i might try doing what you do... what is it you do again???:blink:


Apartment complex maintenance man.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Apartment complex maintenance man.


 Part time???:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rewire, I saw your vans on your website, and now I remember....

Your shop was in the IBEW paper, about five years ago? Something about a shop organized under market recovery in Missouri.

Just goes to show... the IBEW is desperate in your neck of the woods.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> A study at UC Berkley showed that those who talked about gay fantasies oten were masking thier own gay leanings :whistling2: so what does the" Q "stand for ??


 


UC Berkley is full of homosexuals, and other "alternative type" liberals. You know who I mean. They are the ones who play hackeysack and take their own cloth bags to the grocery store.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rewire,

Were you union prior to going into business?

Does the local allow you to work with your tools?

As you do commercial and residential are you employes different classifications.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Rewire, I saw your vans on your website, and now I remember....
> 
> Your shop was in the IBEW paper, about five years ago? Something about a shop organized under market recovery in Missouri.
> 
> Just goes to show... the IBEW is desperate in your neck of the woods.


I did not see any vans but this came up?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> UC Berkley is full of homosexuals, and other "alternative type" liberals. You know who I mean. They are the ones who play hackeysack and take their own cloth bags to the grocery store.


In a way you are correct, and also you don't know what you're talking about which makes you very wrong. 

What are you talking about specifically? Students, faculty, UC in general, the city of Berkeley? What? 

You made a stupid generalization which you are completely oblivious and ignorant of.

If you lived in a city that borders Berkeley and work there on a fairly regular basis (like i do) you might have a leg to stand on.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

My body is fighting itself. Trying to get a boner and throw up at the same time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is some hot momma ya got there Mr Rewire, more cushin' for the pushin' and a great head rest.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That is some hot momma ya got there Mr Rewire, more cushin' for the pushin' and a great head rest.


 any gal that would let you spend time and money building that is a keeper


----------



## sparkyli (Oct 13, 2010)

unions are not the problem.Everyone wants to blame the unions for everything.How about blaming the government for allowing jobs to be sent over seas.Bring those manufacturing jobs back and tech support jobs back.You will then have lower unemployment and be collecting more tax dollars.How about blaming all the illegal immigrants for draining the system and working for $70 a day and not paying taxes on it.No people want to blame the unions for sticking up to big corporations for the little guy.Unions have being around for a long time and at one point a good portion of the American work force was union and this country ran just fine.A matter of fact back then dad went to his union job and mom stayed home and took care of the kids and the house.Now both parent need to work just to pay bills.Unions don't mean you are lazy,yes there is lazy union employees but that is with any job union or not.A union job means you do a good quality job safe. 


Proud to be an American and a union employee.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparkyli said:


> unions are not the problem.Everyone wants to blame the unions for everything. How about blaming the government for allowing jobs to be sent over seas. Bring those manufacturing jobs back and tech support jobs back. You will then have lower unemployment and be collecting more tax dollars. How about blaming all the illegal immigrants for draining the system and working for $70 a day and not paying taxes on it. No people want to blame the unions for sticking up to big corporations for the little guy. Unions have being around for a long time and at one point a good portion of the American work force was union and this country ran just fine. A matter of fact back then dad went to his union job and mom stayed home and took care of the kids and the house.Now both parent need to work just to pay bills.Unions don't mean you are lazy,yes there is lazy union employees but that is with any job union or not.A union job means you do a good quality job safe.
> 
> 
> Proud to be an American and a union employee.


If it was that simple......But unions have created their own problems as noted a 1000's times on this forum. 

The unions have gotten bad press and did nothing to counter it. Unions trashed open shops which fermented a hatred of unions. 

Unions pushed too hard in some areas and left the taxpayers with a bitter taste. 

Unions have harassed citizens while picketing and this is never good. 

Unions have put all their eggs in the basket of the democrats and when you are putting all your eggs in one basket, why should that basket holder do anything for you, they have you.

Union workers still throw the term rat around and this is a disgusting word to open shop workers.

The unions have stuck their peepee in the door and continue to slam the door on it and then wonder why it hurts.

No matter what union does something bad all unions are lumped under this umbrella of bad behavior.

Lastly want to do something about immigration, cut welfare. Those on welfare use to do the so called "menial work" completed by the hard working immigrants today, give them a generation and they will be on welfare.


----------



## sparkyli (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone hear know what the pay, benefits and pension plans are for walker and the legislators who voted against collective bargaining are??







*THAT'S TAXPAYER MONEY TOO* They need no union...they just vote themselves a raise







I didn't hear any of them taking a cut or paying into their bennies.....We are just PAWNS in a bigger game than what most of you see. If they roll-over the unions (which they won't) the rest of the working class is DEAD MEAT! They can have their way with you at will!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Leadership is the biggest problem facing unions the average union member justs wants a fair wage for a fair days work safe conditions to do that work while being treated as a person and not just an expendable asset.
Unions have been around sinse the founding of this country and served a good and noble purpose. I believe two major mistakes made by unions were getting in bed with organized crime and becomming political.
When I deal with the union it always feels advisarial and never in the spirit of cooperation.Sometimes I think the union does not grasp that thier future is tied to mine.I dont have the answer but I believe unless changes happen unions are going to be so marginalized that they wont have a voice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparkyli said:


> Anyone hear know what the pay, benefits and pension plans are for walker and the legislators who voted against collective bargaining are??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go, we are stupid but you are smart. Yada, yada, yada....union, solves the problems of the world and Sparky is the king of the world. Go for it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Leadership is the biggest problem facing unions the average union member justs wants a fair wage for a fair days work safe conditions to do that work while being treated as a person and not just an expendable asset.


100%



> I believe two major mistakes made by unions were getting in bed with organized crime and becomming political.


 110% and often back the wrong pony in the race.



> When I deal with the union it always feels advisarial and never in the spirit of cooperation.Sometimes I think the union does not grasp that thier future is tied to mine.I dont have the answer but I believe unless changes happen unions are going to be so marginalized that they wont have a voice.


I agree and we (the IBEW and contractors) have to work as a team, contractors are not the bad guys. I must say 90% of my contact with the local in the last 10 years has been very positive. I think we have a very progressive local with decent leadership.


----------



## sparkyli (Oct 13, 2010)

brian john said:


> Here we go, we are stupid but you are smart. Yada, yada, yada....union, solves the problems of the world and Sparky is the king of the world. Go for it.


 


Didn't Obama talkabout Freezing pay for Federal workers (who have no collective bargaining rights BTW)?







He anti-union to?







Or perhaps he's got his finger up in that same wind blowing against public sector employees who out-earn the private sector people they are crying to about losing their bennies.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparkyli said:


> Didn't Obama talkabout Freezing pay for Federal workers (who have no collective bargaining rights BTW)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to decipher your gibberish but I'll address what I think you are talking about.

It used to be public employees would earn less than their private sector counterparts. It was noble to be in public service and as a reward you would get good benefits and retirement programs. That has all changed and it has become nothing more than a feeding trough. The public sector earns more than the private sector and the benefits are way above what's considered the norm or average. If this was a private enterprise nobody would care. It is not. The problem lies in where the money comes from. Public employee benefits are bankrupting municipalities. It's as simple as that. It's time to stop the gravy train.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> It's hard to decipher your gibberish but I'll address what I think you are talking about.
> 
> It used to be public employees would earn less than their private sector counterparts. It was noble to be in public service and as a reward you would get good benefits and retirement programs. That has all changed and it has become nothing more than a feeding trough. The public sector earns more than the private sector and the benefits are way above what's considered the norm or average. If this was a private enterprise nobody would care. It is not. The problem lies in where the money comes from. Public employee benefits are bankrupting municipalities. It's as simple as that. It's time to stop the gravy train.


And the one big thing in the public sector employee's favor was a job for life, work got slow, they drank coffee, while private sector got laid off. 

The bankruptcy is the fault of generous public officials who never looked to the future and union officials that had the same faults. The future has come home to roost.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparky,

I ask all the Pro public sector unions folks, how much more are you willing to be taxed to give these employees better benefits and H&W. Benefits you'll never see and to boot, they'll retire in 25-30 years. How long are you going to work?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> the average union member justs wants a fair wage for a fair days work safe conditions to do that work* while being treated as a person and not just an expendable asset.*
> 
> Nothing in the contract says how a man is to be treated with dignity and respect, that's why we need 'solicit-own-job.'
> 
> ...


 


electricmanscott said:


> Public employee benefits are bankrupting municipalities. It's as simple as that. It's time to stop the gravy train.


It's not the money we pay to the public sector, it's how efficiently they perform. They deserve compensation on par, but we deserve equivalent efficiency. Get rid of seniority, work rules that seperate job descriptions, and make government employment AT-WILL. That will return competition to the equation and that adds up to alot more bang for our public dollar.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Sparky,
> 
> I ask all the Pro public sector unions folks, how much more are you willing to be taxed to give these employees better benefits and H&W. Benefits you'll never see and to boot, they'll retire in 25-30 years. How long are you going to work?


 Epic Fail 
the public sectror unions in Wis. agreed to pay more into thier retirements and agreed to all wage consessions as far as retirement it varies as to years of employment but benefits are earned and if you can retire after 30 years great if you are non union then geta financial advisor.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> It's not the money we pay to the public sector, it's how efficiently they perform. They deserve compensation on par, but we deserve equivalent efficiency. Get rid of seniority, work rules that seperate job descriptions, and make government employment AT-WILL. That will return competition to the equation and that adds up to alot more bang for our public dollar.


 So when a Democrat gets in office they can fire all the rRepublican workers and when a Republican gets in they can fire all the Democrats.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> So when a Democrat gets in office they can fire all the rRepublican workers and when a Republican gets in they can fire all the Democrats.


Sounds like a good reason to make low-level management and craft positions, 'non-partisan.'

What you just said is happening right now in Wisconsin.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like a good reason to make low-level management and craft positions, 'non-partisan.'
> 
> What you just said is happening right now in Wisconsin.


 The position can be non partisan but what about the person? Im a Republican and your boss I can fire you "at will" would you feel intimidated putting a bumper sticker on your car of an opposing party.What if i asked you to buy ten boxes of cookies and i am your boss and can fire you "at will" would you feel compelled to buy ten boxes? What if I asked you to contribute to 'my" favorite charity and i am your boss and can fire you "at will " would you write a check?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I work in an 'AT-WILL' state.

I assure you, your fears are unfounded.

Nothing like you propose ever happens... Employers are still focused on finding and keeping the best employees, not engaging in mind-tricks that can backfire in under-handed retaliation.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't like the whole "brother" business because it comes off as false: If someone is really looking out for me, they don't have to keep going out of their way to remind me how they're my "brother," and we're "brothers," and "brothers" are in this together. Those are empty words. Actions speak a lot louder.

I have no automatic problem with either union or open shops; I've worked both sides. But I did stay out of 103 because of the reputation they have up here. At the end of the day, I decided I didn't want to be associated with a group of guys who'd made a name like that for themselves.

-John


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I work in an 'AT-WILL' state.
> 
> I assure you, your fears are unfounded.
> 
> Nothing like you propose ever happens... Employers are still focused on finding and keeping the best employees, not engaging in mind-tricks that can backfire in under-handed retaliation.


 Really, never happens :no: . You have led one sheltered life. Try living in an area with 0 union representation and then get back to me. Remember when Hillary fired everyone at the travel office?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Epic Fail
> the public sectror unions in Wis. agreed to pay more into thier retirements and agreed to all wage consessions as far as retirement it varies as to years of employment but benefits are earned and if you can retire after 30 years great if you are non union then geta financial advisor.


And for the time being they will not be able to bargain as a group against the taxpayers, seems like the classic win, win.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> And for the time being they will not be able to bargain as a group against the taxpayers, seems like the classic win, win.


 

The best deal for the taxpayer would be to enslave a small portion of the population to do the work that the state government needs done. Get the work done and the only expense would be some basic shelter and only enough food to keep the slaves alive. That would be a REAL win-win for the taxpayer!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> The best deal for the taxpayer would be to enslave a small portion of the population to do the work that the state government needs done. Get the work done and the only expense would be some basic shelter and only enough food to keep the slaves alive. That would be a REAL win-win for the taxpayer!


We already have that, ever here of prison?

But I like the way you think. If they work naked, we'd save some extra cash as well.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> We already have that, ever here of prison?
> 
> But I like the way you think. If they work naked, we'd save some extra cash as well.


Don't patronize the guy, what he meant is that: if somebody get's a check from the government, then the taxpayer is entitled to some service from it. Plant trees, pickup trash, do something more complicated, I don't care what it is...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> The position can be non partisan but what about the person? Im a Republican and your boss I can fire you "at will" would you feel intimidated putting a bumper sticker on your car of an opposing party.What if i asked you to buy ten boxes of cookies and i am your boss and can fire you "at will" would you feel compelled to buy ten boxes? What if I asked you to contribute to 'my" favorite charity and i am your boss and can fire you "at will " would you write a check?


Don't you think the same thing happens in the Union? You just get ROF'd..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> And for the time being they will not be able to bargain as a group against the taxpayers, seems like the classic win, win.


 Why would it be against the taxpayer are they not themselves taxpayers? This goes beyond just wages you do realize that.Its more of a loose, loose for the public workers and the private sector as well.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Don't you think the same thing happens in the Union? You just get ROF'd..


 Show an example.Just one. If it happens all the time it should be easy. Isn't that one of the major complaints against the teachers union that it is difficult to fire some one. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> The best deal for the taxpayer would be to enslave a small portion of the population to do the work that the state government needs done. Get the work done and the only expense would be some basic shelter and only enough food to keep the slaves alive. That would be a REAL win-win for the taxpayer!


 Road gangs


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> We already have that, ever here of prison?
> 
> But I like the way you think. If they work naked, we'd save some extra cash as well.


 Our state uses prison labor for alot of thing from running dry cleaning to making signs for the highway I was at a reception at nthe governors mansion I stopped one of the wait staff and asked for directions to the latrine when I returned security stopped me and asked what I had said to the waiter I asked what business was it of thiers and he explained that the wait staff were prisoners and were not suppose to talk with the guests I told him i just needed directions to the head..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Don't you think the same thing happens in the Union? You just get ROF'd..





Mr Rewire said:


> Show an example.Just one. If it happens all the time it should be easy.


Rewire, are you the only signatory shop in your local??

If the manpower supt doesn't like how you look at him, he'll ROF your ass.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Rewire, are you the only signatory shop in your local??
> 
> If the manpower supt doesn't like how you look at him, he'll ROF your ass.


 Well if you had any solidarity in your local the first time this happened the job would be manned by the supt.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well if you had any solidarity in your local the first time this happened the job would be manned by the supt.


I've seen mexicans utilize your form of solidarity, but not any white folks. 

I have seen a consecutive stream of shoppee people leave a contractor because they are fed up, but never any sort populist brotherhood thing like you propose.

People are cowards. It's true, say it with me, and accept it. You are probably the toughest dude that you know. Accept that people are like sheep.


----------



## sparkyli (Oct 13, 2010)

*Brian johns work rules*
1- Your lucky you have a job 

2- If your a Dem your fired 

3-contribute to them ...your fired 

4-Overtime whats that? 

5-Sorry I found someone cheaper (Your Fired) 

6- Only GOP need apply 

7- Holiday (Sure NO PAY) 

8- Sick Day ...(Here is an aspirin) 

9- Medical ... sure you can get your own need more money see rule 5 

10- Listen you can retire when you quit or die 

11- and finally the "Listen your an independent contractor ill pay you with a 1099 so I dont have to pay workers comp or SS"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparkyli said:


> 1- Your lucky you have a job
> 
> 2- If your a Dem your fired
> 
> ...


Thanks sparkyli..:thumbup:

I will put your list in my company hand book..:laughing:

1- Your lucky you have a job 

2- If your a Dem your fired 

3-contribute to them ...your fired 

4-Overtime whats that? 

5-Sorry I found someone cheaper (Your Fired) 

6- Only GOP need apply 

7- Holiday (Sure NO PAY) 

8- Sick Day ...(Here is an aspirin) 

9- Medical ... sure you can get your own need more money see rule 5 

10- Listen you can retire when you quit or die 

11- and finally the "Listen your an independent contractor ill pay you with a 1099 so I dont have to pay workers comp or SS"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparkyli said:


> *Brian johns work rules*
> 1- Your lucky you have a job
> 
> 2- If your a Dem your fired
> ...


You are talking out your ass, you know nothing about Brian.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Don't patronize the guy, what he meant is that: if somebody get's a check from the government, then the taxpayer is entitled to some service from it. Plant trees, pickup trash, do something more complicated, I don't care what it is...


 
That is not what I meant. Tehre is sarcasm in that post.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I've seen mexicans utilize your form of solidarity, but not any white folks.
> 
> I have seen a consecutive stream of shoppee people leave a contractor because they are fed up, but never any sort populist brotherhood thing like you propose.
> 
> People are cowards. It's true, say it with me, and accept it. You are probably the toughest dude that you know. Accept that people are like sheep.


 With the new breed of union guys you are probably right the guys I know the 50+ crowd well thats a different story.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks sparkyli..:thumbup:
> 
> I will put your list in my company hand book..:laughing:
> 
> ...


 The job has two benefits 
1. a paycheck every week
2. it dosen't bounce


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> With the new breed of union guys you are probably right the guys I know the 50+ crowd well thats a different story.


The 50+ crowd lost us the marketshare in the first place.

Listen man, I give up.

We come from different worlds,

But it's a safe bet to say that we're both mentally unstable.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> The 50+ crowd lost us the marketshare in the first place.
> 
> Listen man, I give up.
> 
> ...


 If i was mentally stable i wouldn't be posting on an internet forum on a saturday nite:thumbsup: off to set my clocks forward,


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Solidarity is a scared sight these days. Some of the most "jam up brothers" are now selling out their daughters and mothers for a shot a full pension credit.

Last year we negotiated a HUGE contract increase. I bragged about it here (just to break balls) but in reality I questioned the unrealistic increase. The negotiations were tough, with the head of the PenDel NECA chapter bragging how he was gonna break big bad 98. (His words). We threatened a strike and the membership approved it with a unanimous vote. (we had full approval from the IO). NECA folded like a wet paper bag. I was shocked.

Well now, the pendulum swings both ways. Some of the contractors are getting away with things that never would have gone over in the past. And the 16 year old administration is really allowing the con's to manipulate our hiring rules.............

If your not a long time shopee, entrenched with one our bigger contractors, be prepared to get those knee's dirty.

Solidarity doesn't exist when your on the business end of a circle jerk.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sad times.

I'm guilty of the selfish attitude. Hard to lose once you learn to distrust even 1 employer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Sad times.
> 
> I'm guilty of the selfish attitude. Hard to lose once you learn to distrust even 1 employer.


How many employers have you had to have one to distrust and if he messes with you what are you out?

Now think from the employers side, he may have 2-several hundred employees. With more employees he has a greater chance of having slackers, thieves and a big chance of lawsuits from lousy workers or crappy drivers.

Attitudes go both ways, maybe his attitude was fashioned by the available work force. A 100 good workers can be ruined by one numb-nuts screwing up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Double Post


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> How many employers have you had? One did something bad and you question all employers, if he messes with you what are you out?
> 
> Now think from the employers side, he may have 2-several hundred employees. With more employees he has a greater chance of having slackers, thieves and a big chance of lawsuits from lousy workers or crappy drivers.
> 
> ...


I just do not trust a company to do what is best for me. And the consensus seems to be, "do what's best for you", along with, "if you don't like it, then find another job". So I always have one foot out the door.

It started with the first company I ever worked for. No catastrophe or anything, after I had been with them about a year they laid off down to a skeleton crew.

They kept saying work was coming so I had my hopes up they would bring me back on because I busted my ass for that company. 

I found work with a resiguy and about a month later they did hire everyone back on. Before I made my decision to go back I told them I wanted to discuss a raise. They said fine, but it never happened. Instead a month later they laid off back down to a skeleton crew again, but they kept me over their more experienced and higher paid, (but less productive) helpers. They got a lot of bang for their 12.00.

I was bitter about it, but I never slacked off, I just jumped ship and got my "raise" working for a company doing PW work. 

That was a tough company. Foreman always yelling and threatening layoffs, but I kept my mouth shut and became dependable. That kind of environment is still toxic, so I put my plans to move back up North into motion in preparation for getting laid off. I tried to time the move with when the job would be ending, and I was spot on...except they never laid me off, I had to quit.

A lot of employers round here think they got you by the balls because of the economy. I have no problem walking out on them. I'm not union, so nobody is looking out for me, but me.

I worked for a total of 3 in New Orleans, and since I've been back in PA...4.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I just do not trust a company to do what is best for me. And the consensus seems to be, "do what's best for you", along with, "if you don't like it, then find another job". So I always have one foot out the door.


It is not my job to do what's best for you. The best I can do is do what is best for me and hope I can accommodate you the best I can.



> It started with the first company I ever worked for. No catastrophe or anything, after I had been with them about a year they laid off down to a skeleton crew.
> 
> They kept saying work was coming so I had my hopes up they would bring me back on because I busted my ass for that company.


That is market forces, what should they do bring you on at a loss. And you should bust hump for the company, you are being paid? 



> I found work with a resiguy and about a month later they did hire everyone back on. Before I made my decision to go back I told them I wanted to discuss a raise. They said fine, but it never happened. Instead a month later they laid off back down to a skeleton crew again, but they kept me over their more experienced and higher paid, (but less productive) helpers. They got a lot of bang for their 12.00.


Welcome to construction.



> I was bitter about it, but I never slacked off, I just jumped ship and got my "raise" working for a company doing PW work.


You did what was best for you and they did what is best for them. Seems fair so far.



> That was a tough company. Foreman always yelling and threatening layoffs, but I kept my mouth shut and became dependable. That kind of environment is still toxic, so I put my plans to move back up North into motion in preparation for getting laid off. I tried to time the move with when the job would be ending, and I was spot on...except they never laid me off, I had to quit.


Seems fair to me (except the yelling and threats, that buys NOTHING), were you hoping to get laid off, so you could collect unemployment?



> A lot of employers round here think they got you by the balls because of the economy. I have no problem walking out on them. I'm not union, so nobody is looking out for me, but me.
> 
> I worked for a total of 3 in New Orleans, and since I've been back in PA...4.


Attitude also has a lot to do with how long an employer keeps you. If you constantly think of them as the bad guy...guess what they think of you.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> Seems fair to me (except the yelling and threats, that buys NOTHING), were you hoping to get laid off, so you could collect unemployment?


Do not even go there. I left on good terms and the foreman insured I got a layoff slip so that I could collect unemployment. I did not file for it while I was struggling to find work up here. I worked for a temp agency manufacturing computer components. There's even a thread making reference to this I'm sure I could dig up.

Of the 4 employers in PA, I quit 2, forced a termination because of my decision to continue my education at ABC, and still with the other.

I admit that I have a selfish attitude, doesn't mean I don't bust my a$$ every damn day on the job. I don't make waves. If a company wants to do thing one way and I don't agree I always have a choice, and I've made that clear.

I have gotten the impression Brian, that you've become increasingly bitter towards "the employee" as of late. 

However, I do not assume it is a reflection of your attitude towards your own employees. I hope that you do not assume that my "inside thoughts" here are a reflection of my on-the-job work ethic.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *Frasbee*;402674]
> 
> *I admit that I have a selfish attitude*, doesn't mean I don't bust my a$$ every damn day on the job. I don't make waves. If a company wants to do thing one way and I don't agree I always have a choice, and I've made that clear.


You don't have to apologize for sh*t, to anyone. Selfish, why else do we go to work, why do unions exist, why do guys become contractors, because of being selfish. YOU have to do what's in YOUR best interest.



> I have gotten the impression Brian, that you've become increasingly bitter towards "the employee" as of late.


Eh, Brian always comes off that way. Despite the fact he's very successful UNION contractor, in a very demanding niche, and in a highly competitive local market.

He lives in the county with the highest house hold income out of any county in the entire country. Loudoun County. 

He's doing pretty damn good for himself. I just think his pissyness is part of his personality. The man has had two hart attacks if I'm not mistaken. (I think). 

His personality type is probably one of the reasons why he's so successful.




> However, I do not assume it is a reflection of your attitude towards your own employees. I hope that you do not assume that my "inside thoughts" here are a reflection of my on-the-job work ethic.


Stop apologizing. Your well with in your right to collect unenjoyment, just like con's are well with in there right to fire your ass if they see fit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My point was the this rampant distrust is not healthy or beneficial (in the long term).

I'm not apologizing, I recognize my flaws and I am not afraid to admit there are things that I struggle with. It bothers me when my ideals, and my actions don't match up. I take every decision I make seriously and deliberately.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Give me your local # so your B.A. can talk to you.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I worked for a total of 3 in New Orleans, and since I've been back in PA...4.


Always keep your eye open for a home, no shop is near perfect, but they can meet your ideals in certain aspects: I like the shop I'm at because they protect their insiders, if you help the shop out, the shop helps you out. It's a symbiotic kind of thing going on, I am paying my dues to get into the core group, and I did my homework beforehand, finding out about the shop from multiple trusted sources.

All that being said, don't undersestimate your own capacity for self-sabotage. IMO, I've been my own worst enemy when it comes to taunting the wrong person. Always had an awesome attitude, just learned late how to grow the proper shade of thicker skin.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> It is not my job to do what's best for you. The best I can do is do what is best for me and hope I can accommodate you the best I can.


 
You are right it is NOT the employers job to do what is best for the employee. It is the employee's job to do what is best for the employee. That can include moving on to greener pastures if need be.

Brian, you say one thing, but seem to do another. As I recall, in previous posts, you have mentioned the things you offer your employees. And , as I recall you sound like a pretty darn good employer to work for. I seem to think that your company is a good place for a guy that wants opportunities to really learn the trade, work hard, and be compensated fairly.

The best situation is when a employee is giving the employer what he wants and the employer is giving the employee what he wants.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Give me your local # so your B.A. can talk to you.


:laughing: :laughing: That's funny, because everytime I do talk to the BA or the Hall, I come away with warm fuzzies... :blink: Their diplomacy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## WireNuts80 (Dec 27, 2011)

*The New Union*

I have been in the electrical industry for 31 years in both the field as a union electrician and management. Back in the day all of the brothers 
use to look out for one another but over the years this has dramatically
changed. Now each individual has to look out for themselves. In my opinon
at least in socal the union brotherhood went out the window many moons 
ago and unless there are some dramatic changes I doubt that it will ever come back. :whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Union brotherhood is a joke. It's all about the insiders keeping their jobs.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

The drama of this thread lives on!!


----------

